# Favorite Broadhead



## Redsmacker

I'm shooting Muzzy MX3 1-1/8, my buddy likes Slick Tricks (basically same broadhead but 4 blades instead of 3).

What's your favorite broadhead? Fixed blade or mechanical and why?


----------



## Hook_It

Muzzy for now, but I new to the game. Liked that it was easy enough to swap blades after the kill. Seemed like a less expensive way in cause it cost a little to get geared up. Haven't failed yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterguy

Muzzy 3 blade!!


----------



## Sgrem

Slick tricks for me.

Use whatever broad head you like as long as it is scary sharp. People over think this.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*NAP*

I have some NAP thunderheads. This coming season will be my first year with a bow, so haven't shot any game yet with them but they are dead accurate.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Still shooting 155 grain Hoyt Shortcuts that are no longer made. Never saw a need to shoot anything else since I have never lost an animal shot with them. Thankfully I was able to buy a bunch of them a few years ago.


----------



## Squid94

Shuttle T lock


----------



## Trouthunter

Still shooting the Shuttle T loc 100 grain...haven't failed me since they first came out.

TH


----------



## outtotrout09

saltwaterguy said:


> Muzzy 3 blade!!


X2

Reliable, Tough, and they always open. I have never had any issue with them grouping or not shooting straight. Killed lots of animals with them and that is why I shoot them. 100 grain 3 blade


----------



## teebo

*broadheads*

I like the ones coated with the bubbly red stuff and a few gray hairs stuck to them.

more seriously; whatever you can hit what your aiming at with and X2 on the super sharp I like. that has been the slick trick 100's and rocket 75 gr. mechanicals the last few years.


----------



## altez

Slick tricks work for me.


----------



## J_A_K_E

I've used rage original 2 blades since they came out and have have good luck with them, never have shot through shoot threw mesh thinking about going back to muzzy three blades. Anybody shoot through mesh with the rage 2 blade?


----------



## Capt sharky

Swakker 100 green one


----------



## btreybig

Slick Trick Magnums for me. I was using the Rage, and after a couple of failed openings, I quickly steered away from the mechanical broadheads.


----------



## Tex 79

btreybig said:


> Slick Trick Magnums for me. I was using the Rage, and after a couple of failed openings, I quickly steered away from the mechanical broadheads.


I like the slick trick magnums too, but this year I'm going to be shooting ramcats, I've read a lot of good things about them so I have to give them a try


----------



## btreybig

Tex 79 said:


> I like the slick trick magnums too, but this year I'm going to be shooting ramcats, I've read a lot of good things about them so I have to give them a try


I saw these last weekend when at Cabelas. They looked pretty good. Might have to pick some up and give them a try.


----------



## Mad Mike

Muzzy 3 blade


----------



## dolch

I like slick tricks and spitfire Maxx.
depends what I'm shooting at.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thunderheads. 3 blades. Have never lost an animal nor had to track for more than 30 yards


----------



## Law Dawg

Swackeer


----------



## wet dreams

saltwatersensations said:


> Thunderheads. 3 blades. Have never lost an animal nor had to track for more than 30 yards


I shot TH 125s for YRS prob taken 35-40 deer n a few pigs, for yrs all I bought was the replacement blades. A few yrs back I waited to late to get the replacement blades, a guy I've known for yrs recommended T Locks, I got a cpl of packs to use till I got some more TH blades, well, I now have replacement blades for the T Locks.....


----------



## peelin' drag

Muzzy 3 blade, 125 gr


----------



## SP

Grim Reaper White Tail Special 100 gr
(Razor Cut Tip)


----------



## deerchaser

Slick trick magnums for me.


----------



## BRH

Rage chisel tips. Both 2 and 3 blade. I've never had any problems, but I never re-shoot them. Once it goes through an animal it goes on the shelf... like a little memento from each hunt. I've got a couple dozen in the collection, and I'm hoping to add a few more this year!


----------



## texastkikker

rage to the cage...love them.....never had to track for more than 30 yards.


----------



## T_rout

Slick trick by far!! I'll never screw another rage into any arrow I own!! Matter of fact I gave a guy I know every rage I had left in my hunting bag and bow case..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH

The Rages are a specialty broadhead. They require lots of speed and kinetic energy. If you're shooting a bow at less than 60# and 330 IBO or less, they are probably not a good choice.

On whitetail and pigs I have never shot anything without a complete pass through...even on pigs up to 300 lbs. I'm shooting a 420 grain arrow at 324 FPS.

I will switch when I'm hunting big ram aoudad. Those smelly bastards have some THICK skin, and I shoot them with a 100 gr Slick Trick Razor Trick.


----------



## oakforestmx

Nap Shockwave 100


----------



## artofficial

Slick trick mag 100 or Muzzy MX4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRenegade

I've used the G5 Montechs for both my vertical and crossbow. Tough enough to bust through bone and a quick swipe on the stone and they're as good as new.

I tried the Rage and immediately threw them in the trash after taking a double lung shot from 8 yards and resulted in a virtually non-existent blood trail. Found him 3 days later with the birds, almost 1/4 mile from where I shot him. Shot placement was right where it needed to be, didn't open on the entry and exit was less than impressive. The practice point was all over the target @ 30 yards and you really can't practice with the broadheads because of the shock collar. One and done, gotta put on a new one.

I'm sticking with my Montechs, shouldn't cost you a $15 broadhead every time you shoot a deer.


----------



## cva34

old school i guess TH 3 /muzzy 4


----------



## marlin50lrs

G5 magnums 1.5" cut


----------



## brad king

Been using Rage 2 blades for a while... the originals and the chisel tip. Never had a problem and dropped White tail and hogs pretty quickly with both. 

Killed a doe yesterday morning with the new Rage hypodermic and it was the most lethal wound I've seen yet!! She was broad side at 20 yds so I guess any thing would've got the job done. But I am super impressed with the pass through and the entry and exit wounds!


----------



## T_rout

TexasRenegade said:


> I've used the G5 Montechs for both my vertical and crossbow. Tough enough to bust through bone and a quick swipe on the stone and they're as good as new.
> 
> I tried the Rage and immediately threw them in the trash after taking a double lung shot from 8 yards and resulted in a virtually non-existent blood trail. Found him 3 days later with the birds, almost 1/4 mile from where I shot him. Shot placement was right where it needed to be, didn't open on the entry and exit was less than impressive. The practice point was all over the target @ 30 yards and you really can't practice with the broadheads because of the shock collar. One and done, gotta put on a new one.
> 
> I'm sticking with my Montechs, shouldn't cost you a $15 broadhead every time you shoot a deer.


Same thing happened to me with rages. 12 ringed an 8 pointer a few years back and found him the next weekend about half a mile from where I shot him. If I'd of had a slick trick on I'd of watched him go down. This year I've seen every deer go down but one and she went down about 3 yards into the brush from the last place I saw her. Shot a big boar last night 200-225 lbs. hit him right behind the last rib and came out right in front of his opposite shoulder. He ran 25 yards, stopped and fell over dead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams

Keep shooting the expandable blades and sooner or later you will lose one due to its FAILURE.....not >if< but >>when<<. On another thread a buck was shot but no distance was given, rage heads and NO pass-thru dogs had to be called on a perfect shot cuz no pass-thru= NO blood....Yes if you shoot behind shoulder you could get a complete pass-thru but your odds go WAY up when it hits a shoulder bone much less BOTH of them....


----------



## fishtails75

I've shot rage, and a few others over my hunting career. I will agree that several broadheads worked but I look at the big picture, how easy are the broadheads your shooting to replace if your out in the middle of nowhere?? The bow/bait/taxadermy/gas station usually have a slim selection but to my experience I always seem to see muzzy's where ever hunting is common activity. I've killed many many deer with a bow but the right broadheads in my opinion would be the one that shoots strait for you, and muzzy's usually shoot pretty darn good and are easy to replace so I would start with a muzzy if unsure about your broadheads. They are bad through the bone no doubt.


----------



## igo320

Thunderhead 125 gr. for nearly 30 years. 80+ deer, 200 +/- hogs. I have lost a few hogs thou but not because of the broadhead.
Top two selling broadheads, of all time, are Muzzy and Thunderhead. No one else comes close.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

wet dreams said:


> Keep shooting the expandable blades and sooner or later you will lose one due to its FAILURE.....not >if< but >>when<<. On another thread a buck was shot but no distance was given, rage heads and NO pass-thru dogs had to be called on a perfect shot cuz no pass-thru= NO blood....Yes if you shoot behind shoulder you could get a complete pass-thru but your odds go WAY up when it hits a shoulder bone much less BOTH of them....


^^^^THIS!!^^^^

In 36 years of hunting with FIXED BLADE CUT ON CONTACT heads I have never had one fail. Can think of only one time that I didn't get a complete pass through...even through both shoulders.


----------



## wet dreams

igo320 said:


> Thunderhead 125 gr. for nearly 30 years. 80+ deer, 200 +/- hogs. I have lost a few hogs thou but not because of the broadhead.
> Top two selling broadheads, of all time, are Muzzy and Thunderhead. No one else comes close.


I started out shooting unvented 3 blade Satilite and was OK until the overdraw came into the bow hunting world, at that time T-heads were the only one with a vented head, The only way you could hunt with a fast bow was using vented heads PERIOD. The T-heads were bad THRU the bone, Wasp then came out with vented blades BUT the thin blades would shatter in bone. I have shot the THs thru both shoulders (bone) with exit, a cpl of deer shot straight down thru spine into boiler room, EVERYTIME all that was needed was replacement blades. The ONLY reason I changed was I ran out of replacement blades and couldn't find any a cpl days before season a few yrs back. I have no idea how many times I changed blades on my original Theads. Back in the 80-90s penetration was measured how far your arrow would go into the ground AFTER a pass-thru....I now shoot T locks or the G5s BUT IMO the 'T' heads are the best and have been for YEARS....


----------



## cva34

Grandson took spike with Old school Muzzy 4b 100.Chipped elbo and took top of heart and lungs and broke opposite side and stuck in 20f away ground ..deer went 30y.Still worked this W/E..His First


----------



## 41082

I carry 2 broadheads Rage Hypodermics for deer and fixed blade Wac'em for bigger hogs. We mostly hunt hogs and my experiences based on good shot placement are as follow: the bigger the hog the more kinetic energy you need, which on impact mechanicals energy is greatly reduced ( smaller hogs no problem). So my wife shoots nothing but fixed blade because she shooting only 48# on her bow. When she first started hunting it was a cross bow which allowed her to use mechanicals (Spit Fires) which were deadly. Now she shoots all fixed blades cut on contact. Myself I like mechanicals (Rage Hypo) when the situation allows deer and smaller hogs no problem, big hogs I shoot the wac'ems fixed blades for much better penetrations. Also one other note speaking about hogs only, ill take a no pass through quartering away shot placement over a broad side pass through.


----------



## BRH

Entrance hole.......


----------



## BRH

wet dreams said:


> Keep shooting the expandable blades and sooner or later you will lose one due to its FAILURE.....not >if< but >>when<<. On another thread a buck was shot but no distance was given, rage heads and NO pass-thru dogs had to be called on a perfect shot cuz no pass-thru= NO blood....Yes if you shoot behind shoulder you could get a complete pass-thru but your odds go WAY up when it hits a shoulder bone much less BOTH of them....


Sooner or later... Like what? it's mechanical, so what, your sight? your release? your drop away? your rest? your cam?


----------



## BRH

I WILL keep shooting the expandables. And I will not lose one due to its failure. You people keep blaming the broadhead due to your poor shot placement


----------



## wet dreams

BRH said:


> I WILL keep shooting the expandables. And I will not lose one due to its failure. You people keep blaming the broadhead due to your poor shot placement


By failure are you speaking of them not opening? I'm NOT. You will have no problem shooting them where the above was shot. Theres a video on here taken the other day, a buck was shot in the point of shoulder....did you NOT see the lack of penetration, there is no doubt in my mind at that distance with a fixed blade he would have punched thru both shoulders. BTW bad shot placement with a bow could mean 1-2" off, but I guess you can centerpunch them and have a good gut trail to follow. In most any outdoors show you watch, you know the ones that Rage sponsors, how many animals you see run off with 3/4 of the arrow sticking out the side only to be recovered into the night or recovered the next morn. If you say you will never lose due to its failure.....are you putting your bow down for good??


----------



## T_rout

BRH said:


> I WILL keep shooting the expandables. And I will not lose one due to its failure. You people keep blaming the broadhead due to your poor shot placement


Nobody is forcing you to shoot a fixed blade. Several on here have posted bad experiences with expandables, I can't speak for anyone else but myself on shot placement. I'm not making any excuses for poor shot placement whatsoever! I brought up one example earlier in the thread, an eight point I shot a few years back. If you could have drawn a bullseye on him of the perfect place to hit him, that's where I hit him. I don't know what happened to the rage, if it hit a rib and didn't penetrate or if it didn't open. My dad showed up about 90 minutes after I made the shot and we trailed him to the south of where I shot him. 50-60 yards from the stand there was a pretty decent pile of lung blood and you could tell he had been laying there. After that we backed out and came back after lunch which would have been over 4 hours from the time I **** him. We went back to where we found the lung blood and continued to trail him for the rest of the afternoon. We mainly followed his tracks with a speck of blood here and there. About 250 yards from where we found the pile of lung blood we jumped him and he hauled butt..... After that we waited until the next morning and he was nowhere to be found. The next weekend we found him via buzzards.. I shot two does with expandables same result. Like I said earlier, I'm not making excuses just sharing what happened to me personally. If you have good luck with expandables keep shooting them.. Just keep in mind that any tool you use in life with moving parts will fail at one time or another...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=11784209

Here's a slick trick doing work!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

BRH said:


> The Rages are a specialty broadhead. They require lots of speed and kinetic energy. If you're shooting a bow at less than 60# and 330 IBO or less, they are probably not a good choice.
> 
> On whitetail and pigs I have never shot anything without a complete pass through...even on pigs up to 300 lbs. I'm shooting a 420 grain arrow at 324 FPS.
> 
> I will switch when I'm hunting big ram aoudad. Those smelly bastards have some THICK skin, and I shoot them with a 100 gr Slick Trick Razor Trick.


If the fixed blade is preferred on thick skinned animals, then why not use them on whitetails too??


----------



## Weldonfox

Rage Hypodermics all day. Also really like Muzzy 3 blade 100gr.


----------



## artofficial

Muzzy MX3

Can't improve the design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH

Ok, I know there are people that are going to disagree and scream up and down until they are blue in the face, but my opinion is that all these alleged instances of rage failure or lack of penetration are completely user error. In these instances, I would argue that the hunter was shooting a bow that was less than capable of generating the required kinetic energy, and/or that the broadhead was not inspected or kept in good working order. It is a mechanical broadhead, and like anything mechanical you need to make sure it is in working order before use.
â€œIf the fixed blade is preferred on thick skinned game, then why not use them on whitetails too??â€ The same reason I donâ€™t shoot whitetail with a .416 Rigby with 400 gr. TSX. The desired outcome is to inflict the most damage while getting a complete pass throughâ€¦ holes on both sides. This is true for spears, bolts, arrows, and bullets. You hear stories all the time of hunters using a .300 Win Mag with 150 gr. ballistic tips that shoot a deer at 50 yards broadside in the shoulder, only to have it get up and run off and never to be found. I want to cause the most damage to that particular animal with the weapon I am currently using.
The biggest problem with the Rage is that people try to use them with a bow that is not capable of shooting them. All mechanical broadheads expend energy in opening the blades. The trick is having enough energy leftover to bust through spine, ribs, shoulder blade, etc.  If you are shooting a bow that is lighter, you have to be very selective on your shot. Iâ€™ve taught my wife that she has to have a quartering away shot, and to put it behind the shoulder blade. If she used a Rage with her 45lb bow and tried to shoot a deer through the shoulder, I wouldnâ€™t blame the broadhead when it only went in 3â€.
And $15 per broadhead every time you shoot an animal is too much?? REALLY??? 
First off, I buy them online and get them for about $10 each. And Second, have you ever calculated how much it costs you each year to shoot a deer? What do you spend for your lease, or fuel going back and forth? What about corn, or feeders, or feeder parts, or scent blocker, or tree stands, or new camo? I have rifle shells that cost more than $10 every time I pull the triggerâ€¦ broadheads are cheap. 
And I donâ€™t watch many outdoors shows, so I couldnâ€™t really tell you which ones Rage sponsors. I will tell you that Iâ€™ve never had an animal run off with Â¾ of the arrow sticking out the side.

YES. I am saying I will never lose due to its failure. 
â€œare you putting your bow down for good??â€
Youâ€™ve heard it said that there is no such thing as a stupid question???? 
Not stupid questions, just stupid people.


----------



## wet dreams

I wouldn't care if you used a dbl bit axe on the end. I didn't say it would fail, what I said was there will be a time if you stay with it you will see 3/4 of your arrow sticking out just hope its a pig cause its just a matter of time. Like I said in my other post as long as you shoot them where the pic showed you will have no problem and by the looks of your shot it actually looks like they helped you with the little extra cutting dia it has....Oh and I don't think I'm a stupid person nor lucky, I AM A PREDATOR and good at it....


----------



## artofficial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH

Ahahahaha Thatâ€™s funny. â€œI AM A PREDATORâ€Do you say that in front of the mirror every morning? Maybe in a really deep serious voice?

And that shot was exactly where I was aiming. If it looks high, itâ€™s because it was.You see, I was hunting from an elevated position in of one of those tree stand things. Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ve seen them on all the TV shows of which you speak? Double lung, through the top of the heart.He ran about 40 yards and was dead before he hit the ground.

I wish I had taken a picture of it now, but last year I shot a doe that was almost directly underneath me. The arrow went directly through the spine and out her chest. It mangled the broadhead pretty good, but remained intact. Iâ€™ve also put them through the shoulders of some rather large pigs.

You can claim itâ€™s all just a matter of time, but with my current setup I will completely disagree. And Iâ€™m not saying it is the â€œend all, be allâ€ broadhead, because it is not. As I mentioned earlier it is a specialty broadhead that requires a lot of energy. In fact, itâ€™s probably not the best choice for the majority of bowhunters out there. If you donâ€™t like them, thatâ€™s fine, donâ€™t use them. But donâ€™t sit there and tell me Iâ€™m wrong in choosing to shoot them for myself.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

BRH said:


> As I mentioned earlier it is a specialty broadhead that requires a lot of energy. In fact, itâ€™s probably not the best choice for the majority of bowhunters


I think we can agree on that point.

You evidently understand the equipment...it's capabilities and limits, and the importance of shot placement. Unfortunately many don't.

Hope you continue to have good luck with them.


----------



## wet dreams

I guess not many folks have a high energy bow these days and your one of the few that truly understand the aspects of kinetic energy. The shots I have seen with 3/4 arrow hanging out no one mentioned they were shooting 45lbs and a less than a 'top shelf' bow BUT I guess they were doing just what you described, seems when they see the lack of penetration they would up the poundage or get them a better bow although I don't know what the sponsors would say. I'm a legend in my own mind as you seem to be BUT I didn't start this yesterday actually I was a predator when you were pooping GREEN no wait I see your 33 so I was at it well before that and with that comes yrs of trial and error, I'm very comfortable in what I do and how I go about doing it. BTW the tree stand things you speak of I do have 4, and 1 that was bought before you were born....you know when we tied rocks on our wooden arrows.....I have no problem with anyone spending 13-15$ each for a BH but I will continue to shoot the cheap ones as I have had no problems in all the yrs I have been doing this.....


----------



## wet dreams

Tell ya what, if your up to it I will make a little wager with you, and shoot YOUR high energy bow with your specialtyBh, Ill get a full grown boars >skin with shield< No bones just the shield, you set it at ANY distance you like and we'll shoot into it, the one with the most penetration pays the other 100$ per inch difference. Your bow will be used for both heads.


----------



## artofficial

Shooting a SLOW 60 lb Mathews Nocam maxed out at 63-64 lbs. using maxima BLU RZ shafts.

Muzzy mx3 passed thru at 23 yards cracking ribs on both sides on this deer. The deer weighed 245! He ran 40 yards.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

artofficial said:


> Shooting a SLOW 60 lb Mathews Nocam maxed out at 63-64 lbs. using maxima BLU RZ shafts.
> 
> Muzzy mx3 passed thru at 23 yards cracking ribs on both sides on this deer. The deer weighed 245! He ran 40 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What your saying is your no-can doesn't produce enough kinetic energy to shoot rages?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH

Wow. All those years of age, experience, and wisdom, and you are still missing the point. NEVER have I claimed that a Rage will penetrate the furthest. You should have deduced that in reading my previous post when I said I shoot a slick trick for Aoudad, or where I said mechanicals spend energy in opening the blades. So Iâ€™m not really sure what youâ€™re trying to prove with your â€œlittle wagerâ€. 

So let me try this againâ€¦ and maybe read a little slower this timeâ€¦ The Rage broadhead, when kept in good working order and shot out of a bow that will generate enough energy, will have no problem penetrating the shoulder of a whitetail deer. No amount of your arguing, or claims of hunting prowess before I was â€œpooping GREENâ€ is going to change my stance on that. I will continue to hunt the way I choose to hunt, and you are free to do the same. Is that clear enough, PREDATOR?


----------



## artofficial

T_rout said:


> What your saying is your no-can doesn't produce enough kinetic energy to shoot rages?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams

BRH said:


> So let me try this againâ€¦ and maybe read a little slower this timeâ€¦ The Rage broadhead, when kept in good working order and shot out of a bow that will generate enough energy, will have no problem penetrating the shoulder of a whitetail deer.


OK I tried to read slow but still your arguement lacks what I'm talking about. Now I'll try and type slower so you don't need to read slow. You DID say the above along with you use 2 or 3 blade rage and slick tricks for Audad, does changing between the 3 require ANY adjustments to bow? WHY? Skip to the 3 minute mark and see my point 



 I guess this deer had something other under skin besides a shoulder, or maybe the heads had been shot thru several animals, I don't know maybe he was shooting a low poundage bow that just don't create the kinetic energy required for this 
specialty broadhead.....BUT I doubt it.....One of the reasons most use this head is they can't tune a bow for a fixed blade nor tune a arrow to the BH, are you one of them??


----------



## BRH

PREDATOR,
Your first question: Yes, I have shot all three to my satisfaction. My bow is tuned and I am very comfortable out to 50 yards with all three.
Second: I skipped to the 3 minute mark, and saw the impact you wanted me to see. I still donâ€™t know what your point is?Are you assuming I know what that guys is shooting?Bow, poundage, arrow, broadhead, otherwise?
Third: Again, I couldnâ€™t really tell you. I have no clue who this hunter is, and yet you are asking me to make some sort of judgment call on his hunting? Or his style? Or ethics? Or bow? Or broadhead choice?
My fourth and final question, PREDATOR, and I seriously would like you to answer this one for meâ€¦ My wife shoots a 45lb bow with a 26â€ draw. She shoots a 100gr. Slick trick razor trick and has killed dozens of animals.No one would dispute that my shot with a 3 blade chisel tip rage would penetrate further than anything hers would with her bow. So in all seriousness, should I tell her to stop bow hunting??


----------



## Sgrem

wth is this about.... good lawd yall go make a reality show and skip down the road holding hand and go antiquing. 

Shoot whatever broadhead you want as long as it is scary sharp. 

Mechanicals are not my choice and i dont see my self changing or trying them for any reason anytime soon. I shoot very very heavy arrows out of a very high poundage bow with a 32" draw. Plenty of energy to drive my slick tricks. I know a lot of ranches that wont allow mechanicals....so i dont buy them....dont care what or why.


----------



## wet dreams

I too don't care what you shoot, just don't try and tell me something I know is NOT true, your first answer tells me all what I thought and now know.....


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

One of the guys on our lease shot a hog in the shoulder with a Rage yesterday evening. Only penetrated about 6" with his 175# crossbow. No blood trail...no recovery.


----------



## T_rout

Mr. Saltwater said:


> One of the guys on our lease shot a hog in the shoulder with a Rage yesterday evening. Only penetrated about 6" with his 175# crossbow. No blood trail...no recovery.


Not enough kinetic energy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WADER13

The shoulder on a pig is like a brick wall covered in 2" of fat assuming a bigger pig. I've had clean passes with a rage on em behind the shoulder. From inside 25 yards. Also have hit one IN the shoulder with a slight quarter away with rage and deflect 4 feet in the air like it had a rubber tip. 20 yards... I now shoot the rage hypodermic and don't aim at shoulders. (On any animal) 32" draw at 65 lbs. 

Back to original topic. Behind the shoulder on a deer gives you about a 6"x 6" area to do catastrophic damage. At least that's my opinion. If you can't routinely hit that size of an area from 15-30 yards put the bow down or keep practicing. Mechanicals can fail but 99% is user error/low kinetic energy. Any style of broad head out now will do the job if placed correctly. I've also seen (on a buddies video taped hunt) a Rage clean pass through a 6x6 bull elk at 56 yards. 30" draw 70 lbs for that one.


----------



## wet dreams

The difference in the shoulder of a grown sow and a grown boar is BIG, add 2" of shield from the base of neck to last rib.....I seriously doubt any BH would be pass-thru shot off any bow


----------



## Tpak

Tried rage extreme (slightly different than the hypodermics) this year and have had good results.


----------



## JuanGrande

Been using Slick Trick 100gr Magnums since I started now hunting. No complaints so I'm gonna keep on using what's working for me. Those things are crazy sharp!


----------



## Topcat69

Mine, as long as it's fixed. Mechanicals will close and work their way out sometimes . As where a fixed, if not a complete pass through, will keep cutting and grinding with every step that animal takes. Just my personal opinion !


----------



## knotrite

G5 Stryker


----------



## Prof. Salt

I hesitate to join the frey here, but I'll share my experience: I've shot Rage 2-blades since they came out and have taken over 20 deer and 50 hogs, up to 315lbs. I've watched 250lb boars die within 4 seconds of impact but I've also had very limited (but still lethal) penetration on shields of larger boars. They just required a longer tracking job. I've learned that for a good blood trail its best to take a low quartering away shot behind the shoulder on pigs. Deer are easier to pass through, just don't shoot a heavy buck in the shoulder because the blades can fail when they hit heavy bone. Broadside or quartering away shots work very well and result in a Ray Charles blood trail. 

On the idea that you only get one shot and the head is done? I disassemble mine and resharpen them if the blades are still in good shape. Otherwise I buy replacement blades. Several of my Rage heads took over a dozen animals before the screw threads showed signs of wear and I retired them. 

I have shot through screens several times, and shoot fine through the thin commercial screen used on most pop-ups. At least that has been my experience.

The most important thing I tell new archers looking for a broadhead: practice and know how your broadhead will fly, and pick your shots carefully. If you do that most quality heads will prove effective.


----------



## the_real_cwb

Rage hypodermic. Massive trauma and blood trails. Short blood trails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXJunkee

I shoot one no one has mentioned with great success. 
Solids W/ the bleeder. Sharpest head I have been able to find anywhere. It cuts everything it touches.


----------



## huntmaster58

I still use RM Titainium 100's, from WT/elk to Africa, never lost an animal.


----------



## Jon-Paul

Silver Flames 150 XL and Maasai 150's


----------



## mastercraftka

PX2's are awesome fixed blade broadheads I have hunted with Jason Peterson from Into the Wild TV many times and he has great luck with them. We are the only dealer in the the US. They come with changeable tips to go from 125gr to 100gr if needed. 
message me or go to our webpage for ordering. www.tcsouthtexashunts.com


----------



## patwilson

QAD Exodus


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Grim Reapers, nuff said...

I've shot several different styles and brands in the past but the Grim Reapers do DEVASTATING work on an animal.


----------



## railbird

I prefer the delta snuffer. It is very solid with long cutting surfaces. Can be re sharpened dozens of times. I have a buddy that has killed about 2000 hogs and over 100 deer with this broad head. We started using them in 1989. Great head that shoots great. You practice with them all day and take a file and steel to them and go hunting. Many 300+ lb hogs have been shot through with this head.


----------



## george59

I shoot rage two blade, I have always made kills with them and they shout straight.
Many of my friends and family members shoot three blade Muzzy and they love them.

Whatever you choose, my advice is try them on a target before going hunting.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Hardhead59 said:


> Whatever you choose, my advice is try them on a target before going hunting.


By all means, test your chosen broadhead on a target, but DO NOT hunt with broadheads that have been shot into a target unless you have the ability to resharpen them to a razor edge. If they won't shave hair they won't kill cleanly or leave a good blood trail.


----------



## Weaselmender

Montel 100 grain G5 after seeing one penetrate an elk chest to butt I don't need to look any further, they also group with my field points out to 90 metres.


----------

